# Mail Server



## funkyfela (May 7, 2014)

Hi all.

A company is planning on having there mails resident on there server so that the distribution of mails will be done on there server. They are currently running on small business server 2012.

Can the small business server do the job or do they need an exchange server in order for that to be possible?

How easy/difficult is it to configure either?

I have a general knowledge about servers.

Pointers will be appreciated or links

thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

SBS 2012 has Exchange 2010 built in. If you follow the wizards in SBS, it is pretty straight forward. There are a gazillion tutorials on the internet.


----------

